# Quick question



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is arthur Rubenstein the performer on this CD? It says so, but I have no idea why, that for some reason I don't think it is.[HR][/HR]
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Johannes-Brahms-Arthur-Rubinstein/dp/B0053ZDNZQ


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Is arthur Rubenstein the performer on this CD? It says so, but I have no idea why, that for some reason I don't think it is.[HR][/HR]


Are we guessing which CD?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

No, sorry, I've changed it.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Rubenstein did a 1958 version on RCA with the RCA Victor SO conducted by Krips but more than that I cannot say. That version was good since he was at his peak back then. 

I'd guess you could buy it and if the rear cover didn't fill you with any kind of confidence then send it back.

Amazon can be so helpful sometimes.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> No, sorry, I've changed it.


I preferred guessing as does Amazon with not a clue on the front cover


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Itunes also tells me it is by rubinstein


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I'd guess it's the 1958 RCA version then in which case it's money well spent even if the recording is a bit hollow and would have benefitted from a decent remaster. The performance is outstanding though the Gilels/Jochum DG remaster http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brahms-Piano-Concertos-Fantasias-Op-116/dp/B000001GQY betters it by some way imo but is rather more expensive.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

My favourite brahms 2, at the moment is the one with Fleisher and Szell


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Of the versions I have the most well recorded is the Gutierriez/Previn on Telarc and a sure sign of style over substance as my Brendel/Abbado and Gilels/Jochum versions shine more brightly. 

My brother has a Serkin/Szell version I just didn't like the piano sound of - so much for realistic and natural recording.

I think the quick question answered may now spiral out of control


----------

